# Alternative zu Orbit Downloader



## Jan_JS (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

bisher habe ich mir Videos aus dem Internet, z.B. aus youtube mit dem Orbit Downloader heruntergeladen. Das ging sehr einfach über den Get It Button.
Seit dem ich aber das FireFox 6 Update installiert habe geht der Orbit nicht mehr. Im Orbit Forum haben sich auch schon sehr viele über das Problem beklagt. Eine Lösung wurde dort noch nicht angeboten.
Daher wollte ich euch fragen, ob es eine Alternative zum Orbit Downloader gibt.

Grüße

Jan


----------



## Pagz (3. Oktober 2011)

Hast du den DownloadHelper schon probiert?


----------



## Scorpio78 (3. Oktober 2011)

Alternativ kannst du auch den JDownloader verwenden.
Hab früher auch den Orbit genutzt allerdings hat er nicht immer alles gefunden.
Der JDownloader hat kein Plugin für den Firefox, braucht er aber auch nicht. Einfach die Adresse in den JDownloader
kopieren und er findet die verfügbaten Objekte.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann den JDownloader auch nur empfehlen. 
Sobald du die Adresse in die Zwischenablage kopierst, 
öffnet sich der JDownloader und schlägt dir die verfügbaren Formate von Youtube an. 

--> jDownloader - Download - CHIP Online


----------

